
Size - aaronbrethorst
http://www.marco.org/2011/10/08/iphone-screen-size
======
alperakgun
I m myself a big admirer of large screens.. Galaxy note will me my next phone.
With large screen I read HN better .

~~~
enobrev
I personally prefer the smaller screen. It's why I have a hard time moving
away from my Droid Incredible. It's the perfect size for something that lives
in a pocket.

